# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С 7.7 ЗиК Сальдо в Накопленной задолженности

## Silver2244

Сальдо в Накопленной задолженности и Расчетной ведомости на начало месяца - 999 999 999.99 Как исправлять, есть ли внешняя обработка. Метла ЖР нигде не могу скачать, соответственно не уверен, что она поможет. Но все же если у кого есть -поделитесь плиз.

----------


## Fltr

> Сальдо в Накопленной задолженности и Расчетной ведомости на начало месяца - 999 999 999.99 Как исправлять, есть ли внешняя обработка. Метла ЖР нигде не могу скачать, соответственно не уверен, что она поможет. Но все же если у кого есть -поделитесь плиз.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Etj/emLZwwRvZ

----------


## Silver2244

СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Silver2244

Метла не помогла. Какие обработки можно еще попробовать для получения нормального сальдо на начало месяца? Метла пишет, что документ Накопленная задолженность от 30.01.2018 проведен неправильно (не в том расчетном периоде), я не понял как это можно исправить?

----------


## Fltr

> Метла не помогла. Какие обработки можно еще попробовать для получения нормального сальдо на начало месяца? Метла пишет, что документ Накопленная задолженность от 30.01.2018 проведен неправильно (не в том расчетном периоде), я не понял как это можно исправить?


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/261168/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K9WS/utfJfEu2p

----------


## Silver2244

Помогло - Исправление сальдо + Редактор DBF (в файле начислений CJ447, в конце файла 2 записи за 2017 г. идут после ноября 2018 г., исправлял руками, поставил нули в поле Result). Теперь жду расчета за декабрь. Вообще то такой сбой должен лечится штатными средствами 1С в конфигураторе, но - увы. Большое спасибо Fltr!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

